# المجتمع الشرقي والمجتمع الشرقي



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 يونيو 2011)

*يا جماعه بدل ما احنا قاعدين نقول 
   الفرق بين الولد والبنت الشرقين والغربين ؟؟؟؟


تعالو نفكر بموضوعيه شويه ايه الفرق بين نظرة المجتمع الشرقي  للولد والبنت
وايه نظره المجتمع الغربي للولد والبنت

لو احنا عرفنا الفرق بين المجتمعين هنعرف ايه اللي خلي الولد او البنت الشرقين بالشكل اللي بعضنا بيقبله والبعض الاخر ميقبلوش

منتظره ارائكم في نظره المجتمع الشرقي والغربي للولد والبنت 
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

مجتمع فاشل غير منظم ولا مرتب

أساسه تعاليم اسلاميه متخلفه

منتظرة منه ايه ؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*مجتمع حجرى خشبى من عصر الديناصورات مليان بالظلم والقهر 
والكيل بمكيالين 
مجتمع يدلل الرجل الى اقصى درجة ويقسو على البنت الى اقصى درجة 

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

بدل ما نفكر فى الشرقى والغربى احنا قاعدين نايمين والناس حولنا بشتغل ليل ونهار عملنا ايه فى الظروف السياسية الراهنة  بنتفرج بس شوف الاخوان شغالين ازاى وبعدين نقولوا احنا مظلومين لابد من توحيد الصفوف وتحديد الاهدافلهذه المرحلة كده حرام


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

مجتمع غير سوي بالمره ليس لكي الحق في مناقشة السياسة والدين بحرية

مجتمعنا للاسف ملئ بالعقد والكبت والكذب والاقنعة وانعدام النظام الداخلي قبل الخارجي لدي الانسان

تجدي كل انسان منا يشكل شبكة معقدة من العقد والمخاوف والتناقضات  

ميرسي كتير للموضوع وربنا يعوضك 

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2011)

مجتمع شرقي صلب 

يجب ادخال عليه بعد التعديلات.

انما ليس كالغرب الذي وبطريقة اخرى شرع

الطلاق بسرعة كالاسلام..

هنا محاسن العادات الشرقية باننا ما زلنا ضمن نطاق الكنيسة

الغرب اصبحت كنائسه اثرية للمنظر طبعاً هناك مؤمنون الا انهم نادرون..

وهنا كشرق صان العائلة الا انها وصلت لدرجة الملكية

بالاضافة لاكتساب بعض العادات الاسلامية

يعني حركة وسطية مهمة لتعديل العادات

فهل هناك من يسمع؟؟؟؟


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

*هههه
اعتقد ان المقصود من عنوان موضوعك المجتمع الشرقى والمجتمع الغربي 
هو مشاركتى تتلخص بحكم معرفتى للأتنين
الاختلاف هو نوعية البيئة والتربية فى عادات وتقاليد
وهى كثيرا ماتحكم المجتمع الشرقي بالاكثر 
وللأسف هى تقاليد وعادات عمياء وغير مجدية للأنسان عموما مهما اختلفت ثقافاتة
يوجد ماهو ادهى من هاد انة هايدا العادات مبنية على تخاريف دين ليس لة اى معالم(وهو الاسلام)
دين لا يعرف معنى الحقوق الصحيحة للأنسان دين ينتمى لحضارات حجرية صماء  ليس لها ادنى وجود للحياة
توجد كلمة اخيرة ايضا
المجتمع الشرقى اكثر اذلالا
المجتمع الشرقي يصنع ماهو اكثر  اجرام بالعالم 
ولكن الفرق الوحيد ان هادا ما يحدث من تحت لتحت مثل ما بيحكو بالمصري

شكرا لها الموضوع الجيد
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتكم

*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مجتمع فاشل غير منظم ولا مرتب
> 
> أساسه تعاليم اسلاميه متخلفه
> 
> منتظرة منه ايه ؟​



*منتظره اننا احنا نميز افكارنا عن الافكار الاسلاميه ونرفضها بشده ونزرع ف اولادنا الافكار الصح
بدل ما احنا قاعدين نعيب ع الولد الشرقي والبنت الشرقيه ونلومهم
*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مجتمع حجرى خشبى من عصر الديناصورات مليان بالظلم والقهر
> والكيل بمكيالين
> مجتمع يدلل الرجل الى اقصى درجة ويقسو على البنت الى اقصى درجة
> 
> *



فعلا يا نانسي مجتمع ديما بيظلم البنت 
انا ديما بيعجبني ردودك 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*مجتمع رجعي*
*يكيل بمكايين*
*الغلط لما يصدر من البنت يبقى كارثة عظمى بس لما يصدر من الراجل يصير لاشيء*
*البنت حاملة سمعتها وسمعة الاسرة والقبيلة ومش عارفة ايه*
*بس الراجل مش حامل حتى سمعتو بل حاطها عند بنتو وزوجتو واختو*

*مجتمع متشبع بالافكار البدوية اللي بيعود تارخها لاكثر من 1400 سنة*
* التخلف والرجعية.. ده هو المجتمع الشرقي*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مجتمع رجعي*
> *يكيل بمكايين*
> *الغلط لما يصدر من البنت يبقى كارثة عظمى بس لما يصدر من الراجل يصير لاشيء*
> *البنت حاملة سمعتها وسمعة الاسرة والقبيلة ومش عارفة ايه*
> ...



ميرسي كتير لمرورك يا حبيبتي


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مجتمع شرقي صلب
> 
> يجب ادخال عليه بعد التعديلات.
> 
> ...



وشكرا لنظرتك الحياديه لانك حددت ايجابيات موجوده ف مجتمعنا اللي معظمنا ناقمين عليه ومش شايفين فيه اي ايجابيات
ميرسي كتير لمرورك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2011)

*الشرق معبد كبير و الغرب معمل كبير....*

*جمله واحده تلخص الفرق...*

*سلام*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الشرق معبد كبير و الغرب معمل كبير....*
> 
> *جمله واحده تلخص الفرق...*
> 
> *سلام*​



مش عارف حاسس ليه انك عاوزة تهاجري
البلد دي احسن من غيرها


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مجتمع غير سوي بالمره ليس لكي الحق في مناقشة السياسة والدين بحرية
> 
> مجتمعنا للاسف ملئ بالعقد والكبت والكذب والاقنعة وانعدام النظام الداخلي قبل الخارجي لدي الانسان
> 
> ...



*انا ملاحظه اانك ياروزي انتي ونانسي ليكم نفس النظره لمجتمعنا الشرقي وانا معاكم رضه ف نفس النظره دي
بس لو  فكرنا هنلاقي ان عندنا ايجابيات مش موجوده ف الغرب واننا لو فضلنا ناقمين ع مجتمعنا بالشكل ده  ممكن تضيع مننا ايجابيات احنا مش واخدين بالنا منها
ميرسي لمرورك يا روزي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> مش عارف حاسس ليه انك عاوزة تهاجري
> البلد دي احسن من غيرها



*احسن من غيرها لانك ما شوفتش غيرها....لما هتشوف غيرها هتبطل تتريق ...ثم انها مش احسن من غيرها للمتنصره صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اتكلم علي قدك اخي الغالي

سلام
* ​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *بس لو فكرنا هنلاقي ان عندنا ايجابيات مش موجوده ف الغرب واننا لو فضلنا ناقمين ع مجتمعنا بالشكل ده ممكن تضيع مننا ايجابيات احنا مش واخدين بالنا منها*​


*فين الاجابيات ده:2:*
*ممكن حد يتكرم ويحط لنا قائمة.. بل فقرة.. بل سطر واحد من الاجابيات ده*
*ومشكووووووووووور مسبقا *


*انا بتكلم عن جد مش بتريق يعني:shutup22:*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> *هههه
> اعتقد ان المقصود من عنوان موضوعك المجتمع الشرقى والمجتمع الغربي
> هو مشاركتى تتلخص بحكم معرفتى للأتنين
> الاختلاف هو نوعية البيئة والتربية فى عادات وتقاليد
> ...


*شكرا لمشاركتك *


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الشرق معبد كبير و الغرب معمل كبير....*
> 
> *جمله واحده تلخص الفرق...*
> 
> *سلام*​





أنجيلا قال:


> *فين الاجابيات ده:2:*
> *ممكن حد يتكرم ويحط لنا قائمة.. بل فقرة.. بل سطر واحد من الاجابيات ده*
> *ومشكووووووووووور مسبقا *
> *انا بتكلم عن جد مش بتريق يعني:shutup22:*


*انا مش بنكر كل السلبيات المتعبه ف مجتمعنا خاصه للبنت
انا مكنتش شايفه ايجابيات زيك كده بس بعد ما  قريت تعليق كليمو هنا ف الموضوع اقولك
ان عندنا ف ترابط اسري مش موجود ف الغرب.... معندناش الاباحيه اللي موجوده  ف االغرب
معندناش عباده الاصنام ولا اكلي لحوم بشر.... معندناش طلاق كمسيحين شرقيين*


مبادئ الش


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*



ان عندنا ف ترابط اسري مش موجود ف الغرب....

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حتى الغرب في ترابط اسري بس الفرق ان لعندنا احنا ** اسمو استعباد اسري مش ترابط*


*



 معندناش الاباحيه اللي موجوده ف االغرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اللي بيعملوه الغرب في النور بيعملو المجتمع الشرقي في الخفاء*
*فبلاش نضحك ع نفسنا اكثر*

*



معندناش عباده الاصنام ولا اكلي لحوم بشر....

أنقر للتوسيع...

دول مش منتشريين اوي:blush2:
بس مش فاهمة كويس قصدك
يعني عبادة الاصنام زي بوذا وشيفا مثلا 
او اكل لحوم البشر زي الهند (مفتكرة اني كنت شيفاها في فيلم وثائقي.. مصيبة فعلا) 
بس مننساش ان موطن عبادة الاصنام هو العالم الشرقي:
الجزيرة العربية والهند....:t17:
بس ع الاقل مش بيقدسو الجرذان وبيعبدو البقر:blush2:

**



			معندناش طلاق كمسيحين شرقيين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده بتفق معاكي لحد ما فيها*



*بس كده اطلعنا بايجابية وحدة ومليوووووون سلبية:2:*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *انا مش بنكر كل السلبيات المتعبه ف مجتمعنا خاصه للبنت
> انا مكنتش شايفه ايجابيات زيك كده بس بعد ما  قريت تعليق كليمو هنا ف الموضوع اقولك
> ان عندنا ف ترابط اسري مش موجود ف الغرب.... معندناش الاباحيه اللي موجوده  ف االغرب
> معندناش عباده الاصنام ولا اكلي لحوم بشر.... معندناش طلاق كمسيحين شرقيين*


*اسمحيلى اختلف معاكى شوية حبيبتى *
*مين قال ان الغرب لايقدر الاسرة ومفيش ترابط اسرى ؟؟؟؟
انا عايشة فى الغرب واعرف وبشوف انهم عندهم احلى مشاعر انسانية بين افراد الاسرة لكن الفرق انهم بطبيعتهم مش بيهولوا الامور يعنى يقولوا كلمات محبة قليلة لكنها صادقة وعميقة 
انتى عارفة ان عندنا من العادات بتاعتهم انك لما تنهى المكالمة مع صديق او صديقة او ام او اخت او اب تقولى I love you فى كل مكالمة تقريبا او فى اغلبها 

هما لايهولوا المشاعر ولا يقولوا على نفسهم احنا اكتر ناس بنحس لكن عندهم مشاعر عميقة ومحترمة 
احنا عندنا مش ترابط اسرى احنا عندنا حشرية اسرية كل واحد بيتحشر فى حال التانى واسرة التانى ومشاكل التانى 

الاباحية موجودة عندنا وبكثرة والدليل جوجل حسب اخر احصائيات لجوجل ان اكتر ناس بتبحث عن كلمة جنس فى جوجل هما السعودية والكويت ومصر يعنى احنا متصدرين القائمة 
لاطلعت المانياولا امريكا 
حبيبتى بالمنطق هذة الشعوب شعوب منتجة لو هما بيفكروا فى الاباحية والجنس ليل نهار ازاى وامته راح ينتجوا 
الدور والباقى على شعوبنا اللى الجنس والنجاسة شلت تفكيرهم عن العمل 

كله بيحصل عندنا بس فى الخفاااااااااااااااااء وهذا افظع وابشع من العلن 

عبادة الاصنام موجودة فى كل مكان ,عبادة المال تعتبر عبادة اصنام عبادة الجنس والاباحية عبادة اصنام عبادة الذات والانانية اللى موجودة بكثرة فى مجتمعاتنا تعتبر عبادة اصنام 
الشر موجود فى كل مكان سواء شرق او غرب المجتمع الغربى مش ملائكى ولا هو يوتوبيا بس انا اكتر مايستفزنى فى مجتمعاتنا هو ادعاء الطهارة والقداسة اللى اصلا مش موجودة 
* 
*المجتمع الغربى انا اختلف معاه اخلاقيا فى امور كثيرة لكن يعجبنى انهم لايدعون انهم اطهار ولا احسن ناس ولا افضل اخلاق يعترفوا بمشاكلهم ولا يستفزوا الناس بأدعاءات كاذبة 
يعجبنى فيهم بالرغم من عدم اتفاقى معهم فى بعض الاشياء  ان لا احد يتدخل لا فى اكلى ولا شربى ولا لبسى ولا دينى ولا عرقى ولا كونى بنت ولا ولد ولا يتحشر فى حياتى ولا اختياراتى 
كل واحد يعمل ما بداله طالما بعيد عنى وعن الاخرين

سامحينى طولت واختلفت معاكى ,موضوعك جميل ياقمر 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2011)

> ان عندنا ف ترابط اسري مش موجود ف الغرب



*و مين قالك انه معندهمش؟؟؟*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*لخصتي كلللللل حاجة يا نانسي*
*برااااااااااااااااافو يا قمر*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لخصتي كلللللل حاجة يا نانسي*
> *برااااااااااااااااافو يا قمر*



*ميرسى ياقمر بس سعادتك قافلة البروفايل وكل حاجة وقاطعة ماية ونور اكلمك فين انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اسمحيلى اختلف معاكى شوية حبيبتى *
> *مين قال ان الغرب لايقدر الاسرة ومفيش ترابط اسرى ؟؟؟؟
> انا عايشة فى الغرب واعرف وبشوف انهم عندهم احلى مشاعر انسانية بين افراد الاسرة لكن الفرق انهم بطبيعتهم مش بيهولوا الامور يعنى يقولوا كلمات محبة قليلة لكنها صادقة وعميقة
> انتى عارفة ان عندنا من العادات بتاعتهم انك لما تنهى المكالمة مع صديق او صديقة او ام او اخت او اب تقولى I love you فى كل مكالمة تقريبا او فى اغلبها
> ...


*شكرا ع اختلافك معايا يا نانسي اللي اضاف لي الكثير
وان كان ف الاختلاف  ف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لخصتي كلللللل حاجة يا نانسي*
> *برااااااااااااااااافو يا قمر*


*انا حاسه انك اخدتي نفس عميق بعد تعليق نانسي ههههههههههههههه
حمدلله ع السلامه
ميرسي لمرورك 
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يونيو 2011)

*المجتمع الشرقي/ الإنسان الشرقي حساس، تحكمه العواطف بقوة، مشاعره وردات فعله نابعة من قلبه وأحاسيسه. لا يستخدم العقل دائماً في تحليل الأمور. 
نظرته دائماً إلى ما قد يقول الناس عنه، ويحاول أن يخفي عيوبه من أجل أن يبدو الأفضل.
في الكثير من الأحيان، قراراته تفتقد إلى المنطق، وتكون نابعة من مخلفات العادات والتقاليد القديمة التي كانت تصلح لعصور قديمة، لم تعد موجودة.
الإنسان الشرقي بشكل عام (مسيحي أو مسلم) قد يلغي عقله أحياناً، ويستسلم إلى مشاعره المضطربة والغير ثابتة والمتقلبة، أمام بعض المواقف الحساسة مثل المرأة، الشرف، أو ما قد يقول الناس عنه لو عرفوا أنه/أنها فعل/ فعلت هذا وذاك... أو في مختلف أمور الحياتية.
 فهي تدل  على تأصل الشعور القبلي، العشائري، الطائفي، الديني، والولاء للجماعة في مقابل الولاء لنفسه أو لأشخاص. فنحن في أكثر الأحيان، نهتم إلى ما قد يقوله الناس، أكثر من أي شئ أخر.

كما أرى الأمور، هناك أكثر من مجتمع في هذا الشرق، على اقله في لبنان مثلاً، هناك مجتمع متحرر تماماً مثل المجتمع الغربي،  قد يتركز في المناطق ذات أغلبية مسيحية أكثر من غيره وفي المدن الكبرى و العاصمة، وهناك المجتمع التقليدي المتركز في المناطق الجبلية/ الريفية، الذي ماتزال العادات والتقليد تحكمه.
أما إسلاميا، فهناك أقلية مسلمة (شيعة و سنة)، خاصةً من اللذين يسكنون في الضواحي العاصمة، قد يكونون أكثر تحرراً من غيرهم، وذلك بسبب اختلاطهم مع الأخر، وقد يكون المستوى العلمي أحياناً له دور في ذلك. عدة عن ذلك، لا أعتقد أنه هناك إختلاف عن باقي الدول العربية الإسلامية.


الدين قد يكون إحدى الأسباب الهامة لهذا الإختلاف، وقد تكون المرأة هي العنصر الحاسم في تحديد ما إذا كان المجتمع متحرر أو لا. ما هي حقوق المرأة، وما هي حدود حريتها، هما ما يحددان مدى تقدم/ تطور المجتمع أو لا.
بعتقد أنكم تعرفون ما أقصد. ولهذا هناك تركيز إسلامي على إجبار المرأة على لبس الحجاب والبقع، وخاصةً في المجتمعات الغربية. وهذه لها دلالات كبيرة جداً، واهدافها معروفة.

*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *شكرا ع اختلافك معايا يا نانسي اللي اضاف لي الكثير
> وان كان ف الاختلاف  ف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه*



*ميرسى ياقمر اكيد الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *
> فهي تدل  على تأصل الشعور القبلي، العشائري، الطائفي، الديني، والولاء للجماعة في مقابل الولاء لنفسه أو لأشخاص. فنحن في أكثر الأحيان، نهتم إلى ما قد يقوله الناس، أكثر من أي شئ أخر.
> 
> 
> *



*صح صح جدا المجتمع الشرقى لغى الشخصية الفردية للفرد واصبح الكل اسطوانة واحدة وعلشان كده لايوجد ابداع لان علشان تبقى مقبول فى المجتمع لازم تلبس زيهم وتشرب زيهم وتاكل زيهم وحتى تعبد زيهم مجتمع طارد لكل ماهو مختلف وجديد يعتمد على ثقافة القطيع وقائد واحد او فكر واحد يقود الجميع 
نعم مجتمعنا ضحى بالفرد فى سبيل الجماعة وعلشان كده سيكولوجيا الانسان الشرقى انسان يفتقد الى حد ما للثقة الذاتية فى نفسه وقدراته رغم انه ذكى ويمتلك الكثير من القدرات والامكانيات العقلية لكن بسبب ان المجتمع لغى تفكيره وفكره الخاص واجبره انه يعيش بنفس مبادئ الجماعة ده قلل عنده الثقة بالنفس والرغبة فى الابداع والتحليق فهو لكى يكون مقبول فى المجتمع عليه ان يسير مع نفس السرب ولا ينحرف عنه 
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *احسن من غيرها لانك ما شوفتش غيرها....لما هتشوف غيرها هتبطل تتريق ...ثم انها مش احسن من غيرها للمتنصره صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اتكلم علي قدك اخي الغالي
> 
> سلام
> * ​



ماشي يا ستي مع اني كان نفيسي اتكلم ولو على قدي
بس مش هتكلم بردو


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2011)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *انا مش بنكر كل السلبيات المتعبه ف مجتمعنا خاصه للبنت
> انا مكنتش شايفه ايجابيات زيك كده بس بعد ما  قريت تعليق كليمو هنا ف الموضوع اقولك
> ان عندنا ف ترابط اسري مش موجود ف الغرب.... معندناش الاباحيه اللي موجوده  ف االغرب
> معندناش عباده الاصنام ولا اكلي لحوم بشر.... معندناش طلاق كمسيحين شرقيين*
> ...


تكملة لرد الاخت انجيلا ردا على مشاركتك نقطة نقطة
فا استثنيت ها النقطة لكى اوضح
تعالى معايا وشوف ما يحدث بداخل محاكم الاسرة بالنسبة للزواج المسيحى
انا بمرة شفت ان احدى الزوجات المسيحية حكت على نفسها انها *زانية* امام المحكمة لكى تنفصل عن ذوجها 
واستخدمت ها الكلام وفقا لقاعدة معهودة نعرفها وهى (انة من غير الممكن العيش واكمال زواجهما تحت علة* الزنا*)
وهى ما قالتة وهى لم تفعل هاد اصلا 
فقط احتاجت ان تنفصل عن شخص لا تستطيع العيش معه اطلاقا
هل تعتقد انة من الأيجابية لحدا الان؟؟؟
وكا نقطة توضيحية اخيرة
كل كلامى بعيدا عن النهج المسيحي فى حكاية الزواج والطلاق ولست انقدة بالمرة بل بالعكس هو بحد ذاتة شيئ مميز لينا نحنا كا مسيحين 
لكن راقب تصرف ها الموقف ياللى حاكيتة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (10 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> تكملة لرد الاخت انجيلا ردا على مشاركتك نقطة نقطة
> فا استثنيت ها النقطة لكى اوضح
> تعالى معايا وشوف ما يحدث بداخل محاكم الاسرة بالنسبة للزواج المسيحى
> انا بمرة شفت ان احدى الزوجات المسيحية حكت على نفسها انها *زانية* امام المحكمة لكى تنفصل عن ذوجها
> ...



*بس الموقف اللي حكيتيه لا يبرر صحه وجود طلاق
وان كان موقف صعب جدا لكنه حاله او حالات  تمثل نسبه قليليه وذلك نتيجه خطأ صاحب الوقف من البدايه
غير ان عدم وجود طلاق عندنا حمي اسر واطفال كثيره من التفكك كانت من الممن ان تفكر ف الطلاق نتيجه ابسط المشاكل بأعتبارع في نظرهم الحل الافضل كما عند اخواتنا المسلمين
ومع ذلك انا مش بدافع عن المجتمع الشرقي ابدا بتاتا
انا بقول يا جماعه ان كان في حاجه واحده حتي بس ايجابيه خلينا نحافظ عليها بس
ولو ف نظركم مفيش فلكم مطلق الحريه ف الاعتقاد والتفكير​*


----------

